# Shopping for Beans



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

I've just secured myself a Gaggia Classic on this forum which should be on its way to me very soon, but it could be a while before I manage to get a decent grinder to go with it - realistically not for 2-3 months, unless something remarkable(y cheap) turns up on here.

So in the meantime, the plan is to pay regular visits to my local store, which is Pumphreys in Newcastle. I have a few questions like:

What grind to ask for - is saying "for an espresso machine" enough or should I say "the finest possible"? Is it worth saying "it's for a Gaggia Classic"?

How much to buy in one go - I'll be experimenting a bit, but generally I'll only have one espresso a day, possibly two at the weekend (although I suppose double that, keep forgetting I'm married...) I don't want ground beans to lose flavour too much whilst they're in waiting to be used.

I can go up there on my lunch break, so I can easily pop in 2 or 3 times a week.

Is there any mileage in acquiring a cheap grinder to 'get me going' or is that just a waste of money?

who wins - too coarse grind vs good grind that stands around for a couple of days?

Is it worth sticking to decaf beans while i experiment so I don't overdo it!?

should I stick to one variety whilst I learn?

Should I even just leave the Classic in its box until I get a grinder sorted?

Sorry, probably many silly questions about something so simple, but I'm basically totally in the dark


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

The Classic is fairly forgiving grind-wise. Suggest you buy in small amounts - 125grm as ground beans deteriorate very fast, so popping in two or three times a week is a good idea. If staff know their stuff, they will be able to grind for your Classic. A cheap grinder is just that - buy cheap and you'll regret it - best save your dosh and buy something that will complement your Classic. If you can, something like a Mignon or the new Sage.

As for beans, again, talk to the staff at Pumphreys and see what they recommend for espresso. Buying smaller amounts of ground beans will give you chance to taste different blends and single estate offerings. Above all, don't leave your Classic ignored in a box or we'll have to report you to the NSPCC - National Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Classics.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I see you live in Durham but say Pumphreys is local to you. Perhaps I can help you find an alernative as there are other roasters/vendors. I always find Pumphreys beans too dark, and I like them dark!

There is a thread on here where a chap has a Dualit grinder to give away. You can also purchase a hand grinder for not a lot of money which will tide you over. perhaps others can advise on that!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Ah DFK41, that's probably why I'm finding espresso a tad unpalatable, not really tried beans from anywhere else than Pumphreys. Might give a few on here a go, could you give some recommendations as a lighter been for an espresso newbie? I always have milk based drinks at the moment because of this.


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Above all, don't leave your Classic ignored in a box or we'll have to report you to the NSPCC - National Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Classics.


haha, never gonna happen really ! No way I'll be able to resist it. I've put in for the Dualit, so finger crossed...

dfk41 - I live in Durham but I work just a 10 minute walk from Pumphreys, so it's easy to get to and it's the best place I've found so far.

It would be great to discover more in the area though, especially if there was somewhere in Durham you know of? Nice thing to do locally at the weekend.

If there was a good place to drink, not just buy beans, then so much the better as I could see what I'm aiming for and it would be a good alternative than the usual chains.

there is a wee coffee shop down by the river I know of called Leonards down by the river, nice coffee but I go there mainly for the biscuits!

I'll look into the Mignon and Sage and keep my eyes open on here too. I may eventually cave completely and flash the credit card instead...


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I agree with dfk41 that Pumphreys roast dark in comparison to other roasters.

If you look on the website, the pictures of some of the beans show them to be completely shining!


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Jason1wood said:


> Ah DFK41, that's probably why I'm finding espresso a tad unpalatable, not really tried beans from anywhere else than Pumphreys. Might give a few on here a go, could you give some recommendations as a lighter been for an espresso newbie? I always have milk based drinks at the moment because of this.


You could always wait for some initial feedback of a DSOL bean and go for those as a guest if you like the initial feedback. Although they're advertised as being dark, they might not be as dark as you'd expect, especially if you're used to Pumphreys


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Or check the what's in my cup thread , few suggestions on there . Next DSOL due to land next week I think ....,


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

What's a DSOL bean..?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

DSOL stands for 'Darker Side of Life' a Group formed from the Membership who seek out darker roasts from Roasters.

It entails a 3 month subscription at a time. For which you get 4 x 250 grams pouches each month.

You are invited to comment & give feedback which is much appreciated by the Roasters.

The next period will commence in February 2014


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

andyt23 said:


> What's a DSOL bean..?


And there are normally spaces for guest spots each moment for 500g . Coffee chap will post when he has the guest bags on and how much for when they are ready to go out .


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Andy

If you are not going to have a grinder for a while then pumphreys should be able to grind acceptable for the classic.

Tamp just firm enough for the grind to remain in the pf (to test your tamp turn the pf upside down over a plate/bowl...... the puck should remain in place)

Using the double basket aim for approx 16g of beans with 25g espresso out in 28 seconds. A cheap set of 0.1g mini scales will help you. You can also use a shot glass to measure.

If your espresso extracts too quickly or slowly get pumphreys to adjust the grind accordingly, make sure pumphreys remember your last grind setting!


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

I'll make sure I ask them the setting when I buy the coffee... once I've got myself a machine sorted


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

So, been mulling all this over for a few days now and, having missed out on a couple of Classics, and discovering how important a grinder is, I'm wondering if I might see the greatest difference to my coffee if I buy a grinder first, espresso machine later?

It would be for French press or stove top initially, may even try an aeropress, but I can be drinking nicer coffee whilst I save up for a machine. It's a shame current budget won't allow me to do both at once, but we are where we are (ie Christmas).

i could afford a new Mc2 from happy donkey for instance - would that revolutionise the experience enough for now?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

andyt23 said:


> So, been mulling all this over for a few days now and, having missed out on a couple of Classics, and discovering how important a grinder is, I'm wondering if I might see the greatest difference to my coffee if I buy a grinder first, espresso machine later?
> 
> It would be for French press or stove top initially, may even try an aeropress, but I can be drinking nicer coffee whilst I save up for a machine. It's a shame current budget won't allow me to do both at once, but we are where we are (ie Christmas).
> 
> i could afford a new Mc2 from happy donkey for instance - would that revolutionise the experience enough for now?


You'll se plenty of mc2 pre owned popping up , might not be best value to buy one new , unless you are welded to having. " new " . Think there are some grinders for sale in the sale thread , go check them out too...


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

I'll keep my eyes peeled - nothing suitable on there at the minute, either too much or pick up only.

I'll have to be patient I guess...


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Andy, to be honest, if on a bit of a budget, buying second hand here from established members is nearly as good as buying new.


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

Jason1wood said:


> Andy, to be honest, if on a bit of a budget, buying second hand here from established members is nearly as good as buying new.


Sure, after all I've read I'm quite happy to do that. Not seen any affordable grinders yet, but then I'm probably going to go machine first if I can.


----------



## NudeCoffee (Nov 14, 2013)

get yourself on www.nudecoffee.co.uk and get yourself the Mexican or Peruvian coffee beans. You will not be dissapointed!


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

So an 'affordable grinder' turned out to be FREE! Just won a Dualit in a raffle. Almost ready to rock - heading over to sales next and try and get me a Classic. Then some beans. I like the sound of the Peruvian - gotta start somewhere


----------



## NudeCoffee (Nov 14, 2013)

Peruvian is a good place to start in my mind. Had a couple of orders so far from the post on this thread (naming no names). I know the beans won't disappoint!


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

so how long do beans keep - what sort of quantities do people buy in to have a fresh supply?

I know it's bound to depend on consumption, so how about... 10 shots per week


----------

